# WWII Aircraft Pics from lesofprimus...



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2005)

Just a bunch of random pics that Ill post up for whoever wants em... Dont have ANY picture information or copyright info... Ive had most of these pics for years and years...

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread... Ur pics are wonderful and the follow on generations will appreciate them even more........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool pics! 8) I love that last one...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2005)

More...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

More...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

Some cool pics Les.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice stuff. I like the 190 attack on the bombers pic especially. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah that's a great one, very unusual.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

More...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

More.


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2005)

Les I need to correct some of your Luftwaffe emblem guide notes..........but first a ride on the bike to stretch...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

Man, THAT WOULD BE FREAKIN AWESOME!!

Id love to make some corrections on it.... I can do the cut and paste and resizing of new pics erich...


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2005)

ok top row and there might be a few corrections later.

1./JG 1 should read I./JG 1
3./JG 1 should read III./JG 1 later II./JG 11
9./JG 1 should read later 3./JG 11

third row down :

not 2./JG 3 but II./JG 3
3./JG 3 should read III./JG 3
4./JG 3 is worng it should read Stab./JG 300
2./JG 4 should read all of JG 4, the background was not always blue. the shield was most often used on II.Sturm/JG 4 Fw 190A's

for now....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, i have made the corrections... But.....


> 9./JG 1 should read later 3./JG 11


Shouldnt it be III./JG 11 ???


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 12, 2005)

Primus, awesome photos!!!! I have some of my own too!!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 12, 2005)

Here they are!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 12, 2005)

OOPS


----------



## Erich (Jul 12, 2005)

Les :

the pistol/heart emblem with yellow background is a staffel abzeichen not a gruppe symbol. 3./JG 11 was very proud of it's anti-bomber achievements during the spring of 44

E ~


----------



## Erich (Jul 12, 2005)

Les, 4th row last emblem of the tiger on a black/red background should read III./JG 11 not 3./JG 11. The tiger emblem was seen not very often at all.....maybe 1/2 dozen a/c.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Excellent, thanks...

More...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2005)

Hell of a hit on the train! Ker-f**king-boom!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah cool pics! 8)


----------



## toffigd (Jul 30, 2005)

An ammo train or what? That blast must have been really huge!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

Either an Ammo train or fuel tankers disguised as boxcars... Imagine the pilots excitement when that sucker went BOOM...

"Yea Haw!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2005)

More...


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 17, 2005)

Anyone notice that the wires on the instrument panel are tied to a "radiation tag"?


----------



## volto71 (Aug 17, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> More...



Where is this museum with these beautiful relics (Graf Grislawski's rudder)??
Ciao 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2005)

> Anyone notice that the wires on the instrument panel are tied to a "radiation tag"?


Most likely due to asbestos.........

Not sure where those rudders are kept... Dad sent me those pics...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2005)

If u would like to post ur pics, please start ur own thread........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 18, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Anyone notice that the wires on the instrument panel are tied to a "radiation tag"?


Has something to do with the luminescent material used for the indicator markings on instruments...

As a bit of FYI on the last batch of images, the one labeled as 'Hellcat' is a Bearcat... nice image, 'tis the nicest scan I've seen on the web of that particular scene.


Fade to Black...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2005)

And so it is, but seeing as I did not title that pic, I officially decline any responsibility for said incorrectness.......


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

Good catch, BW. Does anyone know the story about that crash? The folding wingtips are torn off of the bearcat. I wonder if it was because of the crash, or if it caused the crash.


----------



## volto71 (Aug 18, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > Not sure where those rudders are kept... Dad sent me those pics...
> 
> 
> I've found it! The rudders are at technik museum http://www.technik-museum.de/ thereabout Frankfurt.
> 8) ciao 8)


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 18, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And so it is, but seeing as I did not title that pic, I officially decline any responsibility for said incorrectness.......






evangilder said:


> Does anyone know the story about that crash? The folding wingtips are torn off of the bearcat. I wonder if it was because of the crash, or if it caused the crash.


Only the wingtips are damaged/missing... the wingfolds are at the flap/aileron break. 

At first I thought he may have had a gear collapse on landing (starboard mainmount is missing) and then plowed into the island, ripping the starboard wingtip off and swinging the ship up and around into the island. But I've seen this photo in several printed and online sources and knew that I'd also seen another shot of this accident. So I did some digging...

This was F8F-1 BuNo95395 of VF-19A onboard USS Tarawa (CV-40). This was the aftermath of a barrier strike during landing on 5 August 1947. She missed the wires, floated into the barrier and bounced a couple times before coming to rest against the island. Pilot was A-O-K.

Here's a shot of the second bounce...





Image source: *Bent and Battered Wings - USN&USMC Damaged Aircraft 1943-1953* by Jim Sullivan, published by Squadron/Signal


Fade to Black...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2005)

nice....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

Good info. That was an ugly looking crash. Glad the pilot was okay.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2005)

As my Grandpa said numerous times:

"Landing on a Carrier sucks..."


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

Few more...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats an interesting landing the Me109 made. Wonder what happened.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice pics Les!

Not sure what happened, maybe it's nose hit the ground on landing. Whatever happened it made a real mess of the plane.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

I would assume he landed off the runway and did the typical -109 nose over... Dudes lucky to survive unscathed...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2005)

Definitely lucky. Could have been a ground loop. The 109 was notorious for that problem. Seeing the nose and the tail snapped off makes me think it was a ground loop that caused him to cartwheel.


----------



## ollieholmes (Dec 14, 2005)

Reminds me of the damage done to my radio model of a 109 when it sufferd an undercarrige failing to lower and then a wing tip dug in,


----------



## ollieholmes (Dec 14, 2005)

But it cant be an undercarrige problem as both legs are down. id agree with the ground looping idea.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 14, 2005)

were is the grave of Hartmann?

good photos!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2005)

Les I went back to the first page again on the Luftwaffe emblems : for JG 27
1./JG 27 should read I./JG 27
2./JG 27 should read II./JG 27
3./JG 27 should read III./JG 27
4./JG 27 should read IV./JG 27 although the emblem was hardly worn by the 109's of the gruppe.

E ♫


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2005)

Gotcha Erich... 

Yea I agree on the ground loop... Looks like he just nosed it over on the soft dirt/mud.....


----------



## javed_maverick (Dec 24, 2005)

awesom bird man.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2005)

Which one???


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2005)

the 109 nosed over the pilot shows off a nice wack on his head


----------



## javed_maverick (Dec 30, 2005)

awsome man.good pics


----------



## TheEnforcer (Jan 19, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice Les


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2006)

MOre..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice pics Les, I like the P-47 and the F4U ones in which they are firing rockets.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool pics Les!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Nice pics Les, I like the P-47 and the F4U ones in which they are firing rockets.


Agreed, those are cool. The P-47 shot especially.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2006)

The gun under the hs129 looks pretty intimidating! Good stuff, Dan.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Great! Like the P-47 with the rockets and the Hs-129...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2006)

Forgot about this thread....


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Good stuff Les I like that B-25/6 nose pic.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2006)

Nice! That's the B-25, Gnomey. Four .50s in the solid nose and the 75mm cannon below the 50s.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2006)

everyone of course realises that spit was a prop for the BoB film, no real spits were ever shot down


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2006)

But the shot looks interesting.It is something for modellers to build a diorame.
Nice pics Lanc.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 1, 2006)

More of my favs...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

More...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

great stuff


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Great pics les.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2006)

Good stuff Les, I have added some of those to my collection.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice! That 24 damage was amazing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2006)

I dont think there are many pictures as cool as the one with B-25 demonstrating its firepower...Great pics...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

i've seen cooler.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

Like this???


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

He he he he........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

For Gods sake!! He what, Henk !? Dude, you need to get that st-st-stu-stutter sorted out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

ohhhhhhh yeahhhhhh 8)


----------



## steve70camaro (Jun 29, 2006)

1st reply ever. am new at computer but old fart at wrenching on jets(15years) Love the pix! Thx,steve70camaro.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

hey, why not go to the baisics forum and introduce yourself...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

More...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2006)

Is that a shell hole or a flak hit on the Spitfire?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2006)

either way a few feet forward and he'd be dead, but if it was flak wouldn't it be more likely that there'd be multiple hits? and those drawings are great............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 20, 2006)

Ive posted my drawings before Lanc, and CC has one of them as well, as Im sure ur aware... Just thought Id dump them out there again for the noobs...

I would assume that hole is from flak, otherwise it was one hell of a cannon round that made that hole...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2006)

yeah i've seen CC's in his room, although i didn't recall seeing the spitfire one before........


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2006)

That one of the B17. Amazing the plane flew back to base.

I cant imagine what the pilot, copilot and flight engineer were thinking. Everythings fine, going through the flak, and in one moment the whole nose of the plane dissapears.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

The papegei staffel Fw 190 rocks!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff Les


----------



## Soren (Aug 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> The papegei staffel Fw 190 rocks!!!



Provided by yours truly


----------



## Erich (Aug 23, 2006)

Würger staffel gents not Papegai staffel another after the war myth. My understanding that in reality the Doras were never in the air the same time the JV jets were .......

well yee haw to that !


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2006)

Yea, thanks for that Erich... I hate having to repeat this, but the Papegai is a myth.... Wurger Staffel (Butcher-Bird Squadron) or Platzschutzstaffel..

As for as ur last Erich, Ive seen accounts to suggest both they did and didnt go up with the -262's.... Its hard to accept one or the other as truth... Ive read and talked about JV44 since I was a little kid, and is one of my top favortie Topics...

Can u clarify this for me/us???


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2006)

BTW, this staffel did occasionally use the radio call sign "Pagagei" (much like an allied flight may be called "Red" or "Baker").... To the pilots and personnel of JV44, however, the unit was simply known as the Würger-Staffel...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2006)

And as a little known treat, Lt. Klaus Faber was the only aircraft of the Wurger Staffel to claim an aircraft shot down... (a P-47, shot down on a courier flight)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 25, 2006)

OK, the _Würgerstaffel_ Fw 190D picture rocks!!! 
I just know it from a 1/72nd scale kit that I'm an owner of... I'm not a Luftwaffe Expert though...
BTW, do you know the story about the picture above the Dora picture?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2006)

A lucky pilot and a near miss flak hit, thats about it...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 26, 2006)

That's quite obvious, but there should be the pilot's name, sqdn number, story...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe there is but Im not aware of it... The pic was titled PQUUDTR0012.jpg


----------



## Pisis (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe someone other here will know... 
The _No. 416 Squadron RCAF_ (Nickname: _Lynx, City of Oshawa_) beared the squadron codes *DN* between 1940 - 1946... So a Canadien that pilot should probably be...


----------



## PierreL (Aug 29, 2006)

Lesofprimus,
Thanks a lot for all these documents, I could start a collection of History pictures!!
Do you know that one?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 30, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Maybe someone other here will know...
> The _No. 416 Squadron RCAF_ (Nickname: _Lynx, City of Oshawa_) beared the squadron codes *DN* between 1940 - 1946... So a Canadien that pilot should probably be...


maybe a 416 pilot but he's not Canadian the uniform doesn't have the Canada shoulder flashes so he's probably a Brit


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> maybe a 416 pilot but he's not Canadian the uniform doesn't have the Canada shoulder flashes so he's probably a Brit


Maybe, but not necessarily. I've seen photos of Canadian pilots without the CANADA flashes. The Commonwealth air forces in Europe were pretty mixed anyway, so he could possibly have been a Canadian in the RAF attached back to an RCAF squadron.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

More shots...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

the P-51 rockets shot must be staged or a test surely?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

I would assume so as the Stang doesnt have any squadron letters...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2006)

Still they got a good photo despite it being staged. The Spitfire flying under the bridge is Ray Hanna (or Mark) and their Spitfire (MH434) taken sometime in the 90's if I remember correctly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

yes that photo got a lot of publicity following ray's death............


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Oct 29, 2006)

Info on the FM-2 pilot and his mount from page 5 of this thread can be found *HERE*...

The Russian pilot in his Yak-1 on page 7 is Mikhail Dmitriyevich Baranov and the image is a scan from the original in my collection. Baranov was killed in January of 1943.

Here's another photo taken during the same shoot...





*Image source*


Fade to Black...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the great photos. Too many good ones to pick a favorite although the mangled mountains of p-38s on the first page has to be the most disturbing.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 8, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the P-51 rockets shot must be staged or a test surely?



I REALLY bothers me that in "Saving Private Ryan:, Mustangs are refered to as "Tank Busters."

They dont show musch of the aircraft. They just as esaily could have mentioned Typhoons or P-47's!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

what my comment has to do with that i dunno but yes it was a bit odd, they could just as easily have said "mustangs", the problem is there're no flyable typhoons and at the time only only flyable P-47 in europe, which has now gone to America rather sadly..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

No tank busting P-51s? What about 3" rockets in christmas tree tubes?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure i've read somewhere that they did want to use P-47's, but because none were available they went with P-51's.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

that does make sence as does blackwolf's take on it..........


----------



## STARMAN 352ND (Jan 16, 2007)

Cool pictures ...
JP


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nicely said Blackwolf.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> No tank busting P-51s? What about 3" rockets in christmas tree tubes?



Not that there weren't tank busting P-51's but if you were the historical consultant for the movie I'm sure you would have suggested alternatives. There are so many other aircraft more deserving the mantle of "Tank Buster."

They show so little of the aircraft that they probably could have used CG P-47's.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2007)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> However, for someone who hasn't been exposed to, and has little or no interest in such things, it would be tough to be able to identify a certain type of aircraft.
> 
> Fade to Black...



Perhaps the P-51 is Speilbergs favorite plane!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

i'll wager it was simply because they were all that was available........


----------



## drgondog (Sep 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I would assume so as the Stang doesnt have any squadron letters...



Dan - The production -30 had rack/stub for rockets, the photo is of a P-51D-10 which could easily be a NA test bed for the rocket mounts. I'll set up my own thread and show them.

I can't quite make out the last three tail numbers or I might be able to figure out whether it saw combat.

The WRA is Kinnard's 1st 51D-30 in April 1945 - note the three racks in second pic 

The WR-B is Marshall's last P-51D-25 - no retrofit, post war Gablingen


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2007)

Les: I just found this thread (where's it been ?) And I went from beginning
to end. Fabulous pic's. Lot's of good stuff here.

Kudos...

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 23, 2007)

Spank u very little...


----------



## drgondog (Sep 23, 2007)

Dan - how do I resize the photos I posted in the 355th thread and how do I insert comments in between photos?


----------



## 16KJV11 (Sep 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> More...



What kind of sight did the ME 410 have?
And boy was that pilot crammed up close to the dash!


----------



## renrich (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I read that the 51 was Spielberg's favorite WW2 AC which is why they used it in "Ryan"


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Vanity thy name is woman. I wonder about that guy.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 2, 2007)

Awsome Pics Les keep em coming!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2007)

Couple different shots...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2007)

Yikes, that first one looks bad. You can see the residual blood on what's left of the front part of the canopy. That is one serious hold in that cockpit wall!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

Is that Rommel and Priller in the 3rd pic?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pics, Les.


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2007)

4 th foto down from Les should be credited to J.Y. Lorant. Brettschnieder und Bauer, have posted it at least 2 times on this site earlier


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2007)

Very true Erich, thx for the notation... I love that pic...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2007)

Good pics Les!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2007)

Good pics. Damn the one with the hole in it! That had to suck!


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jun 10, 2008)

Really great photo's. It's sad to see the images that show brand new warbirds being disposed of. I have several original shots of Luftwaffe aircraft in various states of disrepair and damage from allied fighters. Unfortunately I have no information behind the images, only what I can guess from the image.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2008)

If u post them up in a new thread titled "Original Pics, Help Identifying" Im sure there are several members here who could certainly narrow them down to what unit they belonged to/where the pic was taken...

Post em and see what comes up...


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jun 10, 2008)

I will scan them to the computer as soon as I can. Thanks.


----------



## VeeAte (Oct 2, 2008)

Some fantastic pics in this thread. Awesome to see. 

One quick question to lesofprimus......

Are you Les Claypool? Or just use that as a nick?

Cause Primus rock!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2008)

VeeAte said:


> Some fantastic pics in this thread. Awesome to see.
> 
> One quick question to lesofprimus......
> 
> ...



Actually he is Les Claypool. Us senior members and mods/admin get free tickets to shows and get to hang out with the groupies all the time. It is great having rock star friends!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to get invited to a show soon as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually he is Les Claypool. Us senior members and mods/admin get free tickets to shows and get to hang out with the groupies all the time. It is great having rock star friends!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

And i always thought he was Les Playcool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2010)

Couple good ones here...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool pics. 
This is the first time through the entire thread for me.


Wheels


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice ones Dan!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice shots Dan!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 19, 2010)

The last one I find funny, everyone on the deck, including the pilot, are all looking over at the flak bursts, except the one guy directly in front of the Hellcat!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2010)

Those look like concrete darts on that Bf 110. And the shot from the window is awesome!


----------



## servisi (May 5, 2010)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THESE BEAUTIFULL PICTURES


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2010)

Ur welcome....

Few more..


----------



## syscom3 (May 9, 2010)

I wonder where that B-25 picture was taken. Rabaul?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2010)

Yep...


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2010)

Hmm seen that second one somewhere before !!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2010)

^  Nice shots!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 11, 2010)

My first look through these, took quite a while as they are fascinating. 
Thanks for sharing and keep 'em coming.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks...

Heres more...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't tell Terry that they put his beloved plane on floats.( 1st shot last set. ) He might get upset.  Great stuff Dan. The last shot has a bit of a list to it though.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2010)

Love that 'Dora' shot! 

anybody notice the tail flaps on that float Wildcat?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 16, 2010)

The 2nd pic of the crashing Dauntless is crazy...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2010)

That Dora shot kicks ass man...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

last shot...ta152 'Green 6' W. Nr.150004


----------



## drgondog (Dec 4, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Couple different shots...



The first one is YFC Dan'l Boone.. shot down over Lechfeld while strafing - wounded but OK. 42-106780 lost July 24, 1944. The 355th lost two to German flak with just one pass over the airfield. Problem was 100% low cloud cover = perfect fusing data...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all these highly interesting photos.  
I've just gone through the entire thread, and that photo on this page of all those Stukas...damn, there's a _lot _ of trouble flying around! :lol


----------

